# Possible Rail for Snowboarding?



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

I have this rail from when i skateboarded. Idk if it will work with snow around it and a ramp up to it. What do you think? Walmart.com - Mike McGill Signature Skateboard and Rail Set


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

A rail is a rail. It might be a little short, but its still something to learn on. The problem that I've found wit those rails is that they slide around too easily on the snow, so make sure you can anchor it well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok thanks yea I was planning on barring some in snow.


----------

